# MCW-Wroten-Turner-Thad-Lavoy



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I think this would be a scary defensive group for Coach Brown to use. With MCW sidelined, he started experimenting with Wroten-Turner-Thompson-Young-Allen with some success. The problem with that group, though, is that teams just sag off Thompson in the halfcourt. That squad only remains viable in open court scenarios. Now that Carter-Williams is back, I fully expect that line-up to be Philly's crunchtime group. I think they can have great success turning teams over with that unit, but I also think they will be solid in the half court.


----------

